# so...tell me i'm handsome



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh yes you are !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh hes lush :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Very Handsome


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very handsome :thumbup:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh very handsome


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

GORGEOUS!
:thumbup:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

WAY too handsome


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

You know you are but I'll happily tell you again :thumbup:

Very handsome doggy!

Em
xx


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Soo handsome :001_wub:
What an absolutely beautiful big boy!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Very handsome and he knows it too :thumbup:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

How do you type a wolf whistle??? He is very handsome in deed and I hope he knows it too...


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep no doubt he is handsome!

Beautiful soulful eyes too.
Seems a big sweetie.


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

Very very handsome!:dita::dita::dita::dita::dita:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

yep, you are handsome but don't be getting to big for your boots


----------

